# Bad side of Elvis



## ParrotLover2001 (Dec 30, 2016)

This photo here shows Elvis's bad side.
This photo was took December 20th 2016.










That didn't stop me from wearing those earrings while Elvis sits on my shoulder. It's better then him biting my ear!





Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Naughty bird! I only wear one thing: a special necklace. Has a lot of meaning to me, but that's all I wear. Luckily my tiel doesn't care at all


----------



## Lore (Dec 5, 2016)

Haha sneaky Elvis!
Puck likes all things shiny. He will 'chew' at my necklace which ia not so bad but I try to teach him not to. He will also try to chew at my industrial piercing, which is why he is currently not allowed on my right shoulder. But the biggest no-no is chewing at my ring! It's kind of an heirloom, which I got from my grandma on my 18th birthday. It is white gold, so less strong than my silver or steel jewellry that I wear.
I end up usually taking off the ring and hiding the necklace under my clohing


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

My boy will chew at anything! My apartment looks like an abandoned apartment, as I had to cover up everything...


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

What a cheeky, handsome fellow!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I had a pair of earrings I had gotten in Peru and Cinnamon tore them apart!! She also tore apart a necklace before I realized what she was doing (I figured it out when the chain slid down my shirt!!)


----------

